# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Roaming

## papashark

Tα ΑΡ του awmn έχουν ssid του τύπου : "AWMN APxxxx-oti alli [email protected]@[email protected] thelei to afentiko", όπου το ΑΡ καμιά φορά παραλείπετε, το χχχχ είναι ο αριθμός του κόμβου. Βέβαια υπάρχουν φορές που η μ@λ@κί@ του αφεντικού είναι πιο μεγάλη και δεν βάζει νούμερο, "awmn", και διαφορα άλλα.......

Τα ssid "AWMN xxxx-xxxx" δεν τα πειράζεις !

----------


## dti

> Βέβαια υπάρχουν φορές που η μ@λ@κί@ του αφεντικού είναι πιο μεγάλη και δεν βάζει νούμερο, "awmn", και διαφορα άλλα.......


Βέβαια υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που σπαταλούν ώρες μελετώντας καθημερινά τη nodedb, επικοινωνόντας πρωτόβουλα με όσους βλέπουν οτι έβαλαν το στίγμα τους στην περιοχή τους και είναι μέσα στο λοβό κάλυψης των κεραιών τους, που έχουν στήσει περισσότερα του ενός access points στο ίδιο σημείο με το ίδιο ssid για να πετύχουν και την περίπτωση roaming καλύπτοντας περιμετρικά όσο μεγαλύτερο χώρο μπορούν, που δανείζουν απλόχερα εξοπλισμό σε υποψήφιους κοντινούς clients, που έχουν ενημερώσει πλήρως την nodedb με τα στοιχεία του εξοπλισμού του κόμβου, που έχουν καταχωρήσει και ενημερώνουν ανελλιπώς το topic του κόμβου τους στο forum, κλπ. κλπ.
Και για όσους τυχόν δεν το ξέρουν, ευκαιρία να (ξανα)πω οτι τα 2 access points μου έχουν ssid *awmn* 
*Συνειδητά σκέτο!*
Είπαμε οτι δεν θέλουμε να δώσουμε μασημένη τροφή, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## papashark

> Και για όσους τυχόν δεν το ξέρουν, ευκαιρία να (ξανα)πω οτι τα 2 access points μου έχουν ssid *awmn* 
> *Συνειδητά σκέτο!*


.......  ::  

Περιμένεις μπράβο επειδή δεν ακολουθείς συνηδειτά τους κανόνες ? Δηλαδή οι άλλοι 100 που τους ακολουθούν είναι βλάκες ?

Δικαιολογίες περί roaming είναι ανυπόστατες (για να μην τις χαρακτηρίσω αλλιώς), και με "awmn AP-1" θα κάνανε roaming οι clients από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα.....

Σκέψου να είχαμε βάλει όλοι ssid "awmn", θα έψαχνε μετά ο κόσμος έναν έναν τους κόμβους στην Nodedb να δει εάν ταιριάζουν οι mac address με αυτές που έχουν δηλώσει.....

Ωραίο παράδειγμα δίνεις......

----------


## paravoid

> Βέβαια υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που σπαταλούν ώρες μελετώντας καθημερινά τη nodedb, επικοινωνόντας πρωτόβουλα με όσους βλέπουν οτι έβαλαν το στίγμα τους στην περιοχή τους και είναι μέσα στο λοβό κάλυψης των κεραιών τους, που έχουν στήσει περισσότερα του ενός access points στο ίδιο σημείο με το ίδιο ssid για να πετύχουν και την περίπτωση roaming καλύπτοντας περιμετρικά όσο μεγαλύτερο χώρο μπορούν, που δανείζουν απλόχερα εξοπλισμό σε υποψήφιους κοντινούς clients, που έχουν ενημερώσει πλήρως την nodedb με τα στοιχεία του εξοπλισμού του κόμβου, που έχουν καταχωρήσει και ενημερώνουν ανελλιπώς το topic του κόμβου τους στο forum, κλπ. κλπ.
> Και για όσους τυχόν δεν το ξέρουν, ευκαιρία να (ξανα)πω οτι τα 2 access points μου έχουν ssid *awmn* 
> *Συνειδητά σκέτο!*
> Είπαμε οτι δεν θέλουμε να δώσουμε μασημένη τροφή, έτσι δεν είναι;


Πέρα από το θέμα της διαφωνίας, είναι τεχνικά λάθος να έχεις στα εξωτερικά wireless links σου roaming.
Το roaming έχει φτιαχτεί για μετακινούμενους πελάτες. Στο AWMN που συνδέεται ο πελάτης σου από τα 4km με μια grid, όχι απλά δεν του χρειάζεται αλλά του δημιουργεί και πρόβλημα καθώς οι μεταβολές στο σήμα αντί απλά να του κάνουν μικρές διακυμάνσεις στην ταχύτητα & στο latency τον κάνουν να μετακινείται από AP σε AP. Άλλο παράδειγμα τεχνικής που δημιουργήθηκε για τις ανάγκες του WiFi σε εσωτερικούς χώρους είναι το Auto Rate. Στο AWMN καλό είναι να το έχουμε fixed.

Αν επιμένεις να έχεις roaming για το hot-spot σου μην ξεχνάς να λες στους clients σου να κλειδώσουν το interface τους στη MAC και όχι μόνο στο ESSID.

Θα μπορούσες επίσης να βάλεις awmn-1 και στα 2 interfaces (πάλι θα παίζει το roaming) ώστε να ταιριάζει με την γραμμή των υπολοίπων...

_Παράκληση: Πάνο μην απαντήσεις, δεν είναι ανάγκη να συνεχιστεί, νομίζω πως έγινες κατανοητός_

----------


## dti

> Πέρα από το θέμα της διαφωνίας, είναι τεχνικά λάθος να έχεις στα εξωτερικά wireless links σου roaming.
> Το roaming έχει φτιαχτεί για μετακινούμενους πελάτες.


Τυχαίνει να έχω roaming μετακινούμενους πελάτες, έστω και για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα. Ρώτα τον phronidis να σου πει σχετικά...

Και φυσικά το roaming δεν απευθύνεται σε πελάτες των 4 χλμ. που δεν έχω άλλωστε τέτοιους και ούτε πρόκειται αφού η περιοχή που βρίσκομαι καλύπτεται πολύ καλά από άλλους γειτονικούς κόμβους (Hdkiller, DiGi, jabarlee, bakolaz). Επίκειται και η λειτουργία των κόμβων των mobius, _DiMoN_. Τότε αν στήσουν κι αυτοί access point, θα χαμηλώσω την ισχύ κάτω από 20 dbm και θα αλλάξω την κλίση των 2 sectors, στρέφοντάς τες ακόμη προς τα κάτω.

Τέλος, να πω οτι είχα για μεγάλο διάστημα σαν ssid το awmn-1 ακολουθώντας τους "κανόνες". 
Μετά από 1 και πλέον χρόνο που λειτουργεί ο κόμβος κρίνω οτι έχει μπει σε φάση ωριμότητας και απλά δείχνει σε ποιό δίκτυο ανήκει και όχι οτι είναι ο υπ΄αριθμόν ένα κόμβος στη nodedb. Προτιμώ έτσι τους χαμηλούς τόνους και την ανωνυμία.

----------


## sotiris

ετσι και αλλιως εαν εισαι ο μονος κομβος που δεν εχει νουμερο διπλα στο awmn...τοτε για πια ανωνυμια μιλας...ολοι θα ξερουν πολυ καλυτερα απο τους υπολοιπους κομβους (με νουμερο) ποιος εισαι,αφου θα'σαι μοναδικος.
αλλα δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη σημασια το ονομα του κομβου,οσο πληρει την μοναδικοτητα του στην ονοματολογια του...φαντασου ομως γυρω απο σενα να σηκωθουν και αλλοι κομβοι που να λεγονται σκετο awmn...τοτε ποιος θα'ναι ποιος;

----------


## dti

Μα αυτό ακριβώς θα ήθελα Σωτήρη, να μη μας νοιάζει ποιός είναι ποιός!
Οποιος κόμβος έχει ap πλέον σε πλήρη λειτουργία και σταθερή κατάσταση, να έχει ως ssid awmn σκέτο ώστε να ξεχωρίζει αρκετά από τα bb links.
Και μη φοβάσαι κάθε νέος υποψήφιος client που εμφανίζεται στην περιοχή, απολαμβάνει ειδικής μεταχείρισης, τόσο από μένα όσο και από τους υπόλοιπους της περιοχής της Ν. Ιωνίας.  :: 

Αρκετά όμως ειπώθηκαν σε μη σχετικό thread οπότε παρακαλώ κάποιον moderator να κάνει τη σχετική διάσπαση και μεταφορά (ελπίζω όχι στα off-topics μια που η συζήτηση πιστεύω οτι αφορά το δίκτυο).

----------


## paravoid

> Μα αυτό ακριβώς θα ήθελα Σωτήρη, να μη μας νοιάζει ποιός είναι ποιός!
> Οποιος κόμβος έχει ap πλέον σε πλήρη λειτουργία και σταθερή κατάσταση, να έχει ως ssid awmn σκέτο ώστε να ξεχωρίζει αρκετά από τα bb links.
> Και μη φοβάσαι κάθε νέος υποψήφιος client που εμφανίζεται στην περιοχή, απολαμβάνει ειδικής μεταχείρισης, τόσο από μένα όσο και από τους υπόλοιπους της περιοχής της Ν. Ιωνίας. 
> 
> Αρκετά όμως ειπώθηκαν σε μη σχετικό thread οπότε παρακαλώ κάποιον moderator να κάνει τη σχετική διάσπαση και μεταφορά (ελπίζω όχι στα off-topics μια που η συζήτηση πιστεύω οτι αφορά το δίκτυο).


Όχι, κάτι τέτοιο θα είναι φοβερά λάθος!
Ο ένας λόγος είναι το roaming που σου εξήγησα πόσο κακό μπορεί να είναι.
Ο άλλος είναι: σκέψου να κάνεις ένα scan (που κάνεις και εσύ συχνά) σε κάποιον που έχει σχετικά καλή θέα: 20 awmn. Who is who? Μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη;
Την ονοματολογία awmn-XXX δεν την βάλαμε για πλάκα, *πρέπει* να είναι διακριτό το κάθε essid.

----------


## MerNion

Αυτο που έχω να πω είναι οτι κάποιος moderator πρέπει να πάρει τα τελευταία 8-9 πόστ και να τα πάει αλλού γιατι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με το topic του thread και τσάμπα πιάνεται μια σελίδα απο αυτό...

----------


## jabarlee

done

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Μα αυτό ακριβώς θα ήθελα Σωτήρη, να μη μας νοιάζει ποιός είναι ποιός!
> Οποιος κόμβος έχει ap πλέον σε πλήρη λειτουργία και σταθερή κατάσταση, να έχει ως ssid awmn σκέτο ώστε να ξεχωρίζει αρκετά από τα bb links.
> Και μη φοβάσαι κάθε νέος υποψήφιος client που εμφανίζεται στην περιοχή, απολαμβάνει ειδικής μεταχείρισης, τόσο από μένα όσο και από τους υπόλοιπους της περιοχής της Ν. Ιωνίας. 
> 
> Αρκετά όμως ειπώθηκαν σε μη σχετικό thread οπότε παρακαλώ κάποιον moderator να κάνει τη σχετική διάσπαση και μεταφορά (ελπίζω όχι στα off-topics μια που η συζήτηση πιστεύω οτι αφορά το δίκτυο).
> 
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει τρόπος να κλειδώσεις αν θες σε ένα ap (τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες συσκευές, π.χ. cisco, intel, κλπ. σοβαρά ap's), αλλά σίγουρα και στα windows (που έχει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο roaming client).

Για το scan ναι έχεις κατ΄αρχήν δίκιο, αλλά πίστεψέ με προσωπικά στις περιοχές που προτιμώ να κάνω scans γνωρίζω σε ποιά (σχεδόν) ακριβώς κατεύθυνση βρίσκεται κάποιο ap, οπότε σε συνδυασμό και με προηγούμενα scans, τη nodedb αλλά και την awmn db που πιθανολογώ και από τα λεγόμενα του achille οτι είναι σε καλό δρόμο υλοποίησης, δεν θα αντιμετωπίσω σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
Ισως μάλιστα, με τον τρόπο αυτό, πετύχουμε έμμεσα κάποιο "φιλτράρισμα" όσων νέων συνδέονται χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση και δεν τους γνωρίζουμε. Ναι μεν και πάλι θα συνδέονται, αλλά μή γνωρίζοντας πού ακριβώς είναι ο κόμβος, το πιθανότερο είναι να εμφανίζονται εδώ ζητώντας πληροφορίες.
Ετσι, θα υπάρχει και σοβαρός λόγος / κίνητρο για ενημέρωση των στοιχείων κάθε κόμβου στη nodedb.

Τέλος, κάποιος είχε πεί πρόσφατα (μάλιστα όχι με τον καλύτερο τρόπο) οτι ο κάτοχος του κόμβου έχει το δικαίωμα να διαχειρίζεται ο ίδιος όπως του αρέσει το ap του. 'Η μήπως κάνω λάθος;

----------


## paravoid

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να κλειδώσεις αν θες σε ένα ap (τουλάχιστον σε κάποιες συσκευές, π.χ. cisco, intel, κλπ. σοβαρά ap's), αλλά σίγουρα και στα windows (που έχει κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο roaming client).
> 
> Για το scan ναι έχεις κατ΄αρχήν δίκιο, αλλά πίστεψέ με προσωπικά στις περιοχές που προτιμώ να κάνω scans γνωρίζω σε ποιά (σχεδόν) ακριβώς κατεύθυνση βρίσκεται κάποιο ap, οπότε σε συνδυασμό και με προηγούμενα scans, τη nodedb αλλά και την awmn db που πιθανολογώ και από τα λεγόμενα του achille οτι είναι σε καλό δρόμο υλοποίησης, δεν θα αντιμετωπίσω σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
> Ισως μάλιστα, με τον τρόπο αυτό, πετύχουμε έμμεσα κάποιο "φιλτράρισμα" όσων νέων συνδέονται χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση και δεν τους γνωρίζουμε. Ναι μεν και πάλι θα συνδέονται, αλλά μή γνωρίζοντας πού ακριβώς είναι ο κόμβος, το πιθανότερο είναι να εμφανίζονται εδώ ζητώντας πληροφορίες.
> Ετσι, θα υπάρχει και σοβαρός λόγος / κίνητρο για ενημέρωση των στοιχείων κάθε κόμβου στη nodedb.
> 
> Τέλος, κάποιος είχε πεί πρόσφατα (μάλιστα όχι με τον καλύτερο τρόπο) οτι ο κάτοχος του κόμβου έχει το δικαίωμα να διαχειρίζεται ο ίδιος όπως του αρέσει το ap του. 'Η μήπως κάνω λάθος;


Αυτή τη στιγμή προσπαθώ να σε πείσω γιατί αυτό που κάνεις είναι λάθος, δεν σε υποχρεώνω να το αλλάξεις ούτε σε κακολογώ για αυτό.

Το roaming στο 802.11b σχεδιάστηκε και *απαιτεί*για να δουλέψει όλα τα APs με ίδιο ESSID να βρίσκονται στο ίδιο subnet. Αν εγώ κάνω roaming μεταξύ εσού και του jabarlee δεν θα κερδίζω τίποτα (εκτός από lost packets) γιατί η IP μου στο AP σου δεν θα είναι στο ίδιο subnet με την IP μου στο AP του jabarlee.
Για το κλείδωμα στη MAC στο είπα και στο πρώτο μου post. Αν όμως είναι να κλειδώνουν οι clients, γιατί να έχουμε όλοι ίδιο ESSID;

Για τα scans, βρίσκω πολύ πιο πρακτικό να ξέρω ποιος είναι ποιος από το ESSID από το να κοιτάω μια 48-bit διεύθυνση (MAC Address).

Ναι, ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα να διαχειρίζεται όπως θέλει το AP του, απλά προσπαθούμε όλοι να ενεργούμε ομαδικά σε κάποια πράγματα που είναι αναγκαία για να λέγεται όλο αυτό μαζί, δίκτυο. (π.χ. IPs, Routing Protocol κτλ.) Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα αποτελεί τέτοιο, πάντως σίγουρα αν γινόταν και από άλλους θα δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα...

----------


## papashark

> Τυχαίνει να έχω roaming μετακινούμενους πελάτες, έστω και για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα. Ρώτα τον phronidis να σου πει σχετικά...


Αλλάζουν και ΙΡς ή είναι στο ίδιο subnet τα δύο ΑΡς ?

----------


## dti

> Το roaming στο 802.11b σχεδιάστηκε και *απαιτεί*για να δουλέψει όλα τα APs με ίδιο ESSID να βρίσκονται στο ίδιο subnet.


Ετσι ακριβώς είναι τα 2 μου ap's. Στο .192

Αν υποθέσουμε το παρακάτω σενάριο: 
Κάποιος κινούμενος επί της Λ. Βεΐκου με κατεύθυνση το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο συνδέεται στο 1ο μου ap, παίρνοντας κάποια IP μέσω DHCP, έχοντας *any* ως ssid.
Στη συνέχεια μόλις προσπεράσει την πολυκατοικία που είναι ο κόμβος μου, συνδέεται αυτόματα στο επόμενο πιο δυνατό access point της περιοχής, που τυχαίνει να είναι το 2ο access point μου και συνεχίζει έτσι συνδεδεμένος για 300 μ., οπότε πλέον καλύπτεται από το ap του DiGi για άλλα 200-300 μ., μετά από το ap του HdKiller και ούτω καθεξής για μια αρκετά μεγάλη απόσταση. 
Αν υποθέσουμε οτι η ποιότητα της σύνδεσης που κάνει είναι αρκετά καλή για να μπορεί να έχει π.χ. το radio.awmn στο hookmobile του (είπαμε υποθετικό σενάριο  ::  ) υπάρχει περίπτωση να μείνει συνεχώς πραγματικά συνδεδεμένος στο awmn;

----------


## papashark

Δηλαδή έχεις υλοποιήση στην ταράτσα σου για να συνδέετε ο κόσμος από τις ταράτσες του, μία πολιτική που ακολουθείτε για να συνδέετε ο κόσμος από τον δρόμο ?

Το να έχεις και τα 2 ΑΡς στο ίδιο subnet ναι μεν βοηθάει το roaming (που κανονικά δεν δουλεύει έτσι), ξελαφρώνεις τον router σου (έχει ένα if λιγότερο) αλλά επιβαρίνεις τους clients σου και τα λινκ με άσκοπο traffic.....


Όσο αναφορά το υποθετικό σενάριο :

Θες να μου πεις ότι περνώντας από την Βεϊκου μπορείς και συνδέεσε στο ΑΡ του DiGi με το αυτοκίνητο σου ? Πόσο δυνατά εκπέμπει ο DiGi και ο HDKiller ? Με 40db o καθένας ?

Μια μέρα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι το range ενός Hot Spot είναι το πολύ 300 μέτρα και όχι μερικά χιλιόμετρα..........


_2 edit έγιναν..._

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Το roaming στο 802.11b σχεδιάστηκε και *απαιτεί*για να δουλέψει όλα τα APs με ίδιο ESSID να βρίσκονται στο ίδιο subnet.
> 
> 
> Ετσι ακριβώς είναι τα 2 μου ap's. Στο .192
> 
> Αν υποθέσουμε το παρακάτω σενάριο: 
> Κάποιος κινούμενος επί της Λ. Βεΐκου με κατεύθυνση το Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο συνδέεται στο 1ο μου ap, παίρνοντας κάποια IP μέσω DHCP, έχοντας *any* ως ssid.
> ...


Όχι.
Αν είχαμε αποφασίσει εξαρχής ότι θα κάνουμε ένα δίκτυο από hot-spots τότε μπορεί να είχαμε κάνει όλο το δίκτυο bridging, όμως σωστά αποφασίσαμε (για την ακρίβεια αποφασίσατε, δεν ήμουν τότε μαζί σας) ότι θα γίνει ένα WAN, με subnetting και routers.

----------


## v.t.b.

Αν και θεορώ ότι το roaming, όπως λάνθασμένα αναφέρετε, δεν είναι αναγκαιότητα του δικτύου, ή ούτε καν επιθυμιτό feature. Αυτό που όμως ουσιαστικά προσεγγίζει το "πρόβλημα" είναι η λογική του IP Mobility.


_______________________

Άκου, Βλέπε, Ρώτα.

----------


## ngia

Έχουμε συζητήσει και εδώ για το roaming
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.p...=roaming#23104

Η δικιά μου εμπειρία όταν είχα προσπαθήσει να βάλω δύο AP με ίδιο SSID σε δύο τομείς (sectors) ήταν ότι δούλευε καλά μόνο όταν κάποιος έβλεπε το ένα AP δυνατά και το άλλο πολύ πολύ αδύνατα. Στις περιοχές που υπήρχε επικάλυψη λόγω των συνεχών μεταγωγών πρακτικά η ζεύξη δεν δουλευε. Εκείνο που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι ενώ μέσα στο σπίτι οι μεταγωγές δούλευαν σωστά - αν και κάπως αργά, οι πελάτες οι οποίοι πέφταν πάνω στα AP αντιλαμβανόντουσαν πολύ μικρό ρυθμό μετάδωσης, μεγάλα ping times, ένα μπάχαλο δηλαδή.
Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει roaming (φυσικά όλα τα AP στο ίδιο subnet) σε περιαγωγή από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο, από κυψέλη σε κυψέλη, αρκετά όμως πιο δύσκολα από sector σε sector της ίδιας κυψέλλης (λόγω του γεγονότος ότι οι δύο εκπομπές προέρχονται από το ίδιο σημείο)
Θεωρώ ότι αν τα AP ήταν και τα δύο του ίδιου τύπου ίσως η συμπεριφορά να ήταν καλύτερη, αφού ο τρόπος υλοποίησης του roaming είναι διαφορετικός από κατασκευαστή σε κατασκευαστή.

----------


## dti

> Αν και θεορώ ότι το roaming, όπως λάνθασμένα αναφέρετε, δεν είναι αναγκαιότητα του δικτύου, ή ούτε καν επιθυμιτό feature. Αυτό που όμως ουσιαστικά προσεγγίζει το "πρόβλημα" είναι η λογική του IP Mobility.
> 
> 
> _______________________
> 
> Άκου, Βλέπε, Ρώτα.



Αν ψάξεις πολύ παλιά posts μπορεί και να βρεις κάποιο thread που συζητούσαμε για ip mobility. Τώρα που το δίκτυο έχει πυκνώσει αρκετά και σε ορισμένες περιοχές (Ν. Ιωνία, Μαρούσι, Βριλίσια, κλπ.) υπάρχει καλή κάλυψη, μήπως πρέπει να το ξαναδούμε λίγο το θέμα; Ισως όχι συνολικά για όλα τα access points αλλά για συγκεκριμένους κόμβους που πληρούν κάποιες προϋποθέσεις;
Μήπως η δημιουργία κάποιας hotzone (και όχι μεμονωμένων hotspots) πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει περιοσσότερο;

----------


## paravoid

> Αν ψάξεις πολύ παλιά posts μπορεί και να βρεις κάποιο thread που συζητούσαμε για ip mobility. Τώρα που το δίκτυο έχει πυκνώσει αρκετά και σε ορισμένες περιοχές (Ν. Ιωνία, Μαρούσι, Βριλίσια, κλπ.) υπάρχει καλή κάλυψη, μήπως πρέπει να το ξαναδούμε λίγο το θέμα; Ισως όχι συνολικά για όλα τα access points αλλά για συγκεκριμένους κόμβους που πληρούν κάποιες προϋποθέσεις;
> Μήπως η δημιουργία κάποιας hotzone (και όχι μεμονωμένων hotspots) πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει περιοσσότερο;


Προσωπικά είμαι κατά μιας τέτοιας κίνησης.
Πιστεύω πως ξεφεύγει από τους σκοπούς του AWMN που είναι η δικτύωση από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα. Η κατασκευή hotspots απαιτεί μια εντελώς διαφορετική προσέγγιση π.χ. οι ταράτσες δεν είναι κατάλληλες για την εγκατάσταση κεραίας που θα συνδέεται με κάποιον με ένα rubberάκι στο δρόμο, οι κεραίες σε ένα hotspot πρέπει να είναι χαμηλά.
Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και η διάθεση για κάτι τέτοιο. Εγώ για παράδειγμα δεν θα ήθελα να δω δίκτυο από hotspots, για μένα το AWMN είναι ένα last-mile δίκτυο.

Άλλωστε τα φοβερά τεχνικά προβλήματα που έχει την κάνουν πρακτικά αδύνατη, ίσως δεν έχει νόημα να το συζητάμε καν.

----------


## sotiris

> Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και η διάθεση για κάτι τέτοιο. Εγώ για παράδειγμα δεν θα ήθελα να δω δίκτυο από hotspots, για μένα το AWMN είναι ένα last-mile δίκτυο.
> .


εμενα παλι δεν θα με πειραζε καθολου να δημιουργηθουν 5,10,50,100... Hot spot στην Αθηνα, στα οποια να μπορω να συνδεθω στο δικτυο, μια που και κινουμαι πολυ και εχω παντα μαζι μου το Notebook. (ειμαι απο αυτους που εαν πανε για καφε μονοι τους πχ στο Φλογα στο αλσος θα βγαλουν το φορητο,pda κλπ για να "παιξουν")....δεν θα με πειραζε καθουλου για παραδειγμα να μπορω να συνδεθω σε ενα hot spot του awmn και απο εκει μεσω του δικτυου να φτασω σε δικα μου αρχεια στο server μου.

(εαν καταλαβα καλα τα παραπανω ποστ και το ονειρο του Δαμιανου,αλλιως σβυστε το)

----------


## dti

Κατ΄αρχήν paravoid δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό που λες για το οτι το hot-spot πρέπει να έχει τις κεραίες του ap χαμηλά και όχι στην ταράτσα.
Εχω ξαναπεί και σε κατ΄ιδίαν συζητήσεις που είχαμε οτι στον κόμβο μου αυτό που προτείνω λειτουργεί. Και μάλιστα επικαλούμαι τις μαρτυρίες / εμπειρίες των phronidis και blk που έχουν επανειλημμένα χρησιμοποιήσει τα access points μου συνδεόμενοι από το δρόμο με laptop αλλά και με pda εν κινήσει μέσα από αυτοκίνητο! Προφανώς οι δικές μου εμπειρίες δεν σας αρκούν...
Απλά να υπενθυμίσω οτι έχω γύρω από τον κόμβο μου 2 πλατείες και ένα Αλσος (με καθαρό ορίζοντα από το μπαλκόνι του 3ου ορόφου που είμαι και όχι μόνο από την ταράτσα). Εχω 2 access points με 3 κεραίες (2 sectors συνδεδεμένες σε splitter και 1 flat panel 9 dbi στο μπαλκόνι μου που καλύπτει την περιοχή που δεν βλέπουν οι sectors).

Και δεν μίλησα για hotspot αλλά για hotzone. Εχει μια διαφορά αν το ψάξεις.

Τέλος γιατί σώνει και καλά last mile; Μεθαύριο που το super duper wi-fi enabled κινητό σου θα σου επιτρέπει ενδεχομένως να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο hot-spot εσύ θα προτιμήσεις τις υπηρεσίες των εταιρειών κινητής τηλεφωνίας ή μήπως να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο hot-spot του awmn (εφόσον υπάρχει στην περιοχή);
Δεν σχολιάζω το γεγονός οτι αρκετοί από μας έχουν *ήδη* wi-fi enabled pda's ενώ κάποιοι λίγοι επίσης έχουν δοκιμάσει με επιτυχία voip over wlan over pda.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τώρα που το δίκτυο έχει πυκνώσει αρκετά και σε ορισμένες περιοχές (Ν. Ιωνία, Μαρούσι, Βριλίσια, κλπ.) υπάρχει καλή κάλυψη, μήπως πρέπει να το ξαναδούμε λίγο το θέμα; Ισως όχι συνολικά για όλα τα access points αλλά για συγκεκριμένους κόμβους που πληρούν κάποιες προϋποθέσεις;
> Μήπως η δημιουργία κάποιας hotzone (και όχι μεμονωμένων hotspots) πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει περιοσσότερο;



Υπάρχουν ΑΡς ανά 600 μέτρα ώστε να δημιουργούν κυψέλες με ακτίνα 300 μέτρων ?

Υπάρχει η οικονομική δυνατότητα να στηθούν όλα αυτά τα ΑΡς που χρειάζετε για να υπάρχει hotzone ?

Ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξης hotzone ?


Από το awmn-xxx φτάσαμε στα hotzone για να δικαιολογηθεί το "awmn" ?

----------


## dti

> Υπάρχουν ΑΡς ανά 600 μέτρα ώστε να δημιουργούν κυψέλες με ακτίνα 300 μέτρων ?


Tυχαίνει στη Ν. Ιωνία που είμαι, να υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιοι κόμβοι ή ετοιμάζονται για να υπάρξουν: ggeorgee, outliner, coala, _DiMoN_, Mobius, κλπ. κλπ. που είναι σε μικρές αποστάσεις μεταξύ τους και με μένα.




> Υπάρχει η οικονομική δυνατότητα να στηθούν όλα αυτά τα ΑΡς που χρειάζετε για να υπάρχει hotzone ?


Δεν έχει προγραμματισθεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, εγώ απλά ανέφερα οτι καλό θα ήταν να δημιουργούσε το awmn κάτι τέτοιο μετά από μελέτη πάντα. 
Οσο για την οικονομική δυνατότητα, αυτή μπορεί και να υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον από κάποιους από μας που επιπλέον έχουν εξοπλισμό που περισσεύει.





> Ποιός ο λόγος ύπαρξης hotzone ?


Πολύ απλά γιατί:
- ο θόρυβος από ταράτσα σε ταράτσα όσο περνά ο καιρός θα αυξάνει
- ενδεχομένως να εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες (θυμάσαι το project που συζητούσαμε το Νοέμβριο)
- ενδεχομένως να μπορούσε να εξυπηρετούσε και τις ανάγκες διασύνδεσης κάποιων μελών του awmn (θυμάμαι κάτι που συζητείτο πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι για την Πλατεία της Ν. Σμύρνης -αλήθεια τί έγινε με εκείνη την περίπτωση; )
- θα ήταν καλή διαφήμιση για το δίκτυο και τις δυνατότητές του, ενόψει μάλιστα και των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων
- θα μπορούσε να μας φέρει σε συνεργασία με κάποιους Δήμους, στο σημείο να μην έχουμε πρόβλημα πού θα στήσουμε τους bb κόμβους μας 
- θα ενίσχυε την άποψη οτι είμαστε ανοικτό δίκτυο

Θες κι άλλα;

----------


## macstar

> Θες κι άλλα;


Εγώ ΟΧΙ!

Γενικώς είμαι υπέρ της δημιουργίας HotSpots/Zones από το AWMN γιατί όντως είναι κάτι που προσφέρει κάτι πίσω στη κοινωνία... μας κάνει πιό δυνατούς σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τον απλό κόσμο αλλά και τη πολιτεία... και στο κάτω κάτω... γιατί να υπάρχουν μόνο σε αεροδρόμια; Σκευτόμουν τις προάλες που έπιζα στη κίνηση... τι ωραία που θα ήταν να μπορούσα να κατεβάσω ένα MP3 που ήθελα να ακούσω... εκεί... επιτόπου... γιατί όχι;

Ίσως πάρει καιρό (αν και με τους ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης του AWMN... μάλλον όχι) να το δούμε στη πράξη... αλλά ποτέ δεν πειράζει να γίνονται δοκιμές... να προετοιμαζόμαστε κλπ... Θα πρέπει βέβαια να βρούμε και κάποια λύση όπου με ένα User/Pass ο χρήστης θα παίρνει ένα συγκεκριμένο τύπο access... ώστε τα μέλη πχ να έχουν "Α" και οι random χρήστες "Β"... χωρίς απαραίτητα αυτό να σημαίνει κάτι ιδιαίτερο...

Κατά πόσο είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε portability στα IPs? Φαντάζομαι υπάρχουν λύσεις... (δύσκολες :: ...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## paravoid

Επειδή βλέπω την συζήτηση να ξεφεύγει,
Η δημιουργία hotzones δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτή στο AWMN.-

----------


## dti

> Επειδή βλέπω την συζήτηση να ξεφεύγει,
> Η δημιουργία hotzones δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτή στο AWMN.-


Αυτό πώς το τεκμηριώνεις;
Γιατί αλλού είναι τεχνικά εφικτό;
Υπενθυμίζω οτι όταν έγινε η Πανελλαδική Διευθυνσιοδότηση προβλέφθηκε κάποιο range και για ειδικές περιπτώσεις.
Δηλαδή σε κάποιο δρόμο μήκους 500 μ. με 3 ap's που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους μέσω WDS ανά 150 μ. περίπου και είναι στο ίδιο subnet και τελικά κάποιο από τα ap's συνδέεται ενσύρματα σε κάποιον κλασσικό router του awmn *πού* υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Επειδή βλέπω την συζήτηση να ξεφεύγει,
> Η δημιουργία hotzones δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτή στο AWMN.-
> 
> 
> Αυτό πώς το τεκμηριώνεις;
> Γιατί αλλού είναι τεχνικά εφικτό;
> Υπενθυμίζω οτι όταν έγινε η Πανελλαδική Διευθυνσιοδότηση προβλέφθηκε κάποιο range και για ειδικές περιπτώσεις.
> Δηλαδή σε κάποιο δρόμο μήκους 500 μ. με 3 ap's που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους μέσω WDS ανά 150 μ. περίπου και είναι στο ίδιο subnet και τελικά κάποιο από τα ap's συνδέεται ενσύρματα σε κάποιον κλασσικό router του awmn *πού* υπάρχει πρόβλημα;


Δεν κάνουμε routing για πλάκα, υπάρχουν κάποιο λόγοι για αυτό.
Αν ξήλωσεις τον router σου και βάλεις όλα σου τα interfaces σε ένα switch (και στο ίδιο subnet) θα παίξει, μην το κάνεις όμως.
Αντίστοιχα, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε WDS, υπάρχουν κάποιο λόγοι για αυτό. Δεν σου λέω ότι δεν θα παίξει, σου λέω ότι είναι λάθος.

Αυτά είχα να πω, τώρα αν δεν με πιστεύεις βάλε WDS, κάνε roaming, κάνε ό,τι θέλεις αρκεί να μην εμποδίζεις τους υπόλοιπους. Δική σου η ταράτσα, δικός ο router, δικός σου ο κόμβος...

----------


## dti

> Αντίστοιχα, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε WDS, υπάρχουν κάποιο λόγοι για αυτό. Δεν σου λέω ότι δεν θα παίξει, σου λέω ότι είναι λάθος.


Καταλαβαίνω οτι έχεις τους λόγους σου να ισχυρίζεσαι όσα λες, αλλά δεν βοηθάς καθόλου τη συζήτηση όταν απλά λες οτι είναι λάθος η χρήση του WDS (και μάλιστα στην περίπτωση των πολύ μικρών αποστάσεων).
Υπενθυμίζω επίσης οτι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι clients που η περίπτωση χρήσης κάποιας συσκευής τύπου "repeater" είναι μονόδρομος γι αυτούς.
Τέλος γιατί είσαι τόσο αρνητικός να εξετασθεί η δυνατότητα ενός configuration διαφορετικού από το συνηθισμένο ειδικά για αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## macstar

Να ξανατονίσω... είμαι άσχετος... ... αλλά τόσα δίκτυα στο κόσμο που προσφέρουν hotspots έχουν κάτι "μαγικό"; Δεν νομίζω να μην γίνεται... το να είναι δύσκολο... Ok... κάθε τι καινούργιο είναι δύσκολο... αλλά ένας από τους σκοπούς αυτού του δικτύου δεν είναι ο πειραματισμός με νέες τεχνολογίες και τις εφαρμογές του;

Γιατί να "κόψει το λαιμό του" ο άλλος και να δοκιμάζει μόνος του όταν υπάρχει τόσος κόσμος με γνώσεις και -συνήθως- διάθεση να βοηθήσει; Δηλ. αύριο που θα πετάξω εγώ ο αδαής μια ιδέα... θα με πάρετε με τις πέτρες επειδή είναι "δύσκολο";

Τελικά γιατί το φτιάξαμε το δίκτυο; ή πιο σωστά μια που μόλλις μπήκα... γιατί το φτιάξατε το δίκτυο; Για να κάνουμε leeching και VoIP? Ας φτιάξουμε μία DB με τα τηλ. όσων έχουν content και τι έχει ο καθένας... με εύκολη ανανέωση (listing με ένα αυτόματο script πχ)... να πηγαίνουμε με σκληρό να παίρνουμε ότι θέλουμε... και να βρούμε μία Vivodi να μας δώσει φθηνή τηλεφωνία... και ας κατεβάσουμε τις κεραίες αν είναι! Για τους Gamers... απλά ας φτιάξουμε ένα χώρο για Lan Parties... και πάπαλα! Προσφέρω και το σαλόνι μου αν θέλετε!

Συγνώμη αν ακούγομαι απόλυτος... αλλά είμαι τόσο "πειραγμένος" από την αντιμετώπιση κάθε νέεας ιδέας εδώ μέσα... που πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί γίνεται όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια!

Καλό το δίκτυο παιδιά... αλλά χάσαμε τη "μπάλα"...  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## Achille

> Επειδή βλέπω την συζήτηση να ξεφεύγει,
> Η δημιουργία hotzones δεν είναι τεχνικά εφικτή στο AWMN.-


Συμφωνώ απολύτως.

----------


## papashark

> Να ξανατονίσω... είμαι άσχετος... ... αλλά τόσα δίκτυα στο κόσμο που προσφέρουν hotspots έχουν κάτι "μαγικό"; Δεν νομίζω να μην γίνεται... το να είναι δύσκολο... Ok... κάθε τι καινούργιο είναι δύσκολο... αλλά ένας από τους σκοπούς αυτού του δικτύου δεν είναι ο πειραματισμός με νέες τεχνολογίες και τις εφαρμογές του;
> 
> Γιατί να "κόψει το λαιμό του" ο άλλος και να δοκιμάζει μόνος του όταν υπάρχει τόσος κόσμος με γνώσεις και -συνήθως- διάθεση να βοηθήσει; Δηλ. αύριο που θα πετάξω εγώ ο αδαής μια ιδέα... θα με πάρετε με τις πέτρες επειδή είναι "δύσκολο";



Αντρεά πολύ φιλικά θα σου πω ότι ακόμα είσαι αρκετά νεός και έτσι δικαιολογούνται αυτά που είπες παραπάνω (ακόμα και αυτά που δεν έβαλα στο quote).

Έτσι μια που είσαι νέος, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι όλοι αυτοί που έχουν hot spots στην ουσία δεν είναι δίκτυα (δεν λέμε για το layer 1), αλλά απλά gateways για το ιντερνετ. Με αυτό εμείς έχουμε μία τεράστια διαφορά, καθότι δεν κάνουμε Internet gateways αλλά last mile.

Εσένα σε νέο και αδαή, δεν θα σε πάρουμε με τις πέτρες, αρκετά ευγενικά και με υπομονή θα σου εξηγήσουμε το ανεφάρμωστο της ιδέας σου εάν αυτή είναι ανεφάρμοστη, ή θα την καλοδεχτούμε εάν είναι καλή, ή απλά θα σου πούμε γιατί η ιδέα σου δεν είναι καινούργια εάν εφαρμόζετε ήδη ή πρόκειτε να εφαρμοστεί.

Όμως κάποιοι παλιοί που πετάνε ορισμένα απίστευτα, αυτούς δεν τους αντιμετωπίζουμε με συμπάθεια και κατανόηση, έχουμε απαιτήσεις από αυτούς.

Έτσι τώρα και εγώ έχω μήνει σύξυλος να διαβάζω για hotzones, μια υπέροχη ιδέα που σκαλλώνει σε πολλά σημαντικά θέματα και εμπόδια.

----------


## ngia

[quote]The phenomenon of the “hotzone” began in beginning of year 2000 when WLAN pioneers in Finland (WISPs and energy companies), deployed municipal-wide wireless networks in the cities of Vaasa, M

----------


## papashark

Ngia, θα ήθελα και την άποψη σου για τις επιδράσεις που θα είχε στα ήδη υφιστάμενα μας Link.

----------


## ngia

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι μπορεί να γίνει πιλοτικά σε κάποια περιοχή ώστε να βγάλουμε κάποια συμπεράσματα για το αν ειναι εφικτό, το πόσο θα επιβαρύνει, τι επίδοση μπορεί να έχει, τι τοπολογία - διάρθρωση απαιτείται. Για να αποκτήσω όμως άποψη δεν θα πρέπει να προηγηθεί μελέτη και δοκιμές?

----------


## papashark

Αυτό που με απασχολεί κυρίως είναι το πόσο επιβαρύνει, πιστεύω ότι θα μας κάνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ζημιά ένα hotzone σε μία περιοχή, παρά 100 hotspots στην ίδια περιοχή σε περίκληστους χώρους.

----------


## mindfox

Να πω κι εγώ την ταπεινή μου γνώμη;

Κατ' αρχήν η δημιουργία hotzones στα υφιστάμενα links, δε θεωρώ ότι είναι απαραίτητη.
Δηλαδή ποιος ο σκοπός του mobility στις ταράτσες;

Αν τώρα θέλουμε να το δούμε με τη λογική των hotspots σε επίπεδο δρόμων, το πράγμα αλλάζει... 

Ναι, πιστεύω πως μπορούμε να πειραματιστούμε με κάποιες sector που θα κοιτάνε τους υπονόμους (πρέπει να μην φεύγει το σήμα τους προς τα πάνω καθόλου) και να δίνουμε πρόσβαση ασύρματη σε mobile users.
Με τη χρήση DHCP, VPN και Synced-Radious, είναι εφικτό (για απλή απλοποίηση).
Αν θέλουμε true-mobility τότε το θέμα θέλει πάρα πολύ ψάξιμο και δεν έχω δει υλοποιήσεις ή case-studies.
Βέβαια, εδώ θα πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι ΌΛΟΙ οι συμμετέχοντες σε κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα και όχι ότι μας καπνίσει. Ίδιες ρυθμίσεις κλπ. Και για τους πειραματισμούς μας, να έχουμε άλλο(α) μηχανήματα να παίζουμε. Και φυσικά, ουδεμία σχέση με το dedicated εξοπλισμό που θα υποστηρίζει τα AWMN links

Το θέμα είναι το εξής:

Είναι άμεση προτεραιότητα κάτι τέτοιο;
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι πρώτα πρέπει να λύσουμε τα προβληματάκια (έως προβληματάρες) με το routing, qos, κλπ. και μετά να ασχοληθούμε με το επόμενο βήμα.

Για όσους σκεφτούν ότι θα μπορούσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε παράλληλα, το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι είναι σα να θέλουμε να χτίσουμε μια πολυκατοικία και αφού φτιάξουμε τα θεμέλια να θέλουμε να χτίσουμε Ισόγειο και 5ο όροφο ταυτόχρονα... Δε γίνεται.
Κι αυτό γιατί η δομή του δικτύου είναι αυτή που τελικά θα υπαγορεύσει και τον τρόπο υλοποίησης οποιασδήποτε άλλης υπηρεσίας.

Γνώμες;

----------

